
Some powerful commands for Linux - gbog
http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
======
SkyMarshal
Great site. A few other pages on it worth checking out:

<http://www.pixelbeat.org/docs/power_of_the_default.html>

<http://www.pixelbeat.org/docs/web/access_log/monitoring.html>

<http://www.pixelbeat.org/fslint/>

~~~
gbog
The source code of fslint commands is really impressive, it is just a very
long and clever pipe.

~~~
adambyrtek
I didn't check the project, but in general I wouldn't say that code consisting
of one long and clever pipe is such a good idea.

------
junkbit
'cd -' go back to previous directory. Genius! How did I not know this?

~~~
2mur
'cd !$' is another recent discovery for me, as in:

mv somefile -t /somedir

cd !$ # now you are in /somedir

~~~
nwomack
even better (if you are using bash, not sure about other shells) and use

shopt -s histverify

then if you type !$<enter> will replace !$ with /somedir but not hit return,
so you could then modify it. Then you could do...

mv somefile -t /somedir

vim !$<enter>/somefile

~~~
steve___
Try adding this to your .inputrc file

    
    
      $if Bash
        Space: magic-space
      $endif
    

Now the history expansion will be done when 'space' is pressed.

------
jcsalterego
Excellent resources on Twitter:

\- <http://twitter.com/bashtips>

\- <http://twitter.com/climagic>

\- <http://twitter.com/zshtips>

And an oldie but a goodie:

\- <http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml>

~~~
sathyabhat
No mention of CommandLineFU ?

\- <http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/browse/sort-by-votes>

\- <http://twitter.com/commandlinefu>

\- <http://twitter.com/commandlinefu3> ( 3+ votes)

\- <http://twitter.com/commandlinefu10> (10+ votes)

------
kaizoku_
Far more useful than a list of things to copy-paste into a terminal that might
be useful in very specific situations would be reading a good explanation of
how to use the shell. What the subshells, piping, and some of the basic
commands used here are.

------
drakep
:(){ :|: & };:

~~~
vijaydev
Do not use this without knowing what it does.
[http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/1207/classic-
bash...](http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/1207/classic-bash-fork-
bomb.-do-not-use)

~~~
Groxx
Wow, that's nuts.

Explanation from a user on the site:

> _the ':()' shows that we're making a new function named ':'. Everything
> inside the '{}' is the function body, it makes two recursive calls to the
> ':' function and puts them into the background with the ' &' so that
> execution continues instead of waiting for them to exit. Then it ends that
> command with the ';' and executes the function ':'. That makes 2 calls to
> ':' which each make 2 calls, and so on until ulimit or your hardware
> capabilities stop it.

Comment by stuart 91 weeks and 2 days ago_

